# Base advice



## storm (Jul 18, 2009)

I plan on coming to the northern lower next week to do some trout fishing as a graduation present for my son. Looking for advice as to where to stay, lodge or motel ? Looking for a friendly fly / bait shop to get some advice and supplies when we get there. We are newbies to trout . Must have some good food , greasy burgers ,pizza nearby.Any suggestions ?
Thanks


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Grayling will put you in the middle of trout country. The old Ausable fly shop is right in town and gates fly shop is out side of town about 5 miles on stephan bridge rd. There are several trout streams that are all within a 15 minute drive. The main stream, the south branch, the north branch, big creek, And the Manistee. Big bug hatches are going to start soon with the Brown drakes followed by the hex. Big bugs bring out big fish. This is night fishing at it's finest. I have been out of state the last few weeks but the B. drakes should be hatching soon! Plenty of pizza shops fred bear memorabilia and spikes bar famous for the spike burger greazzy is its middle name.
Good luck


----------



## storm (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks , grayling area was pretty much my target . But as to where to stay, one of the lodges nearby or motel type ?


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Try Prestons in Grayling, there is a motel out where military road and 72 meet. It's changed hands a few times since I stayed there.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Woodland Motor Lodge is also a nice place to stay. Good rates,nice owners and a grill and bonfire pits to enjoy after fishing.Of course most of the motels in the area are all good places.

Opps hold on a second, Dont go to Woodlands, its lousy and aweful. A terrible place!!:lol: (I just dont want it to be all booked up when I go up to Grayling on the 18th)


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I drive by them motels and lodges every day but i'll be darn if i can give any recommendations as to which one is a nice stay or not. I have never stayed in any of them. Gates lodge is nice but its going to be pricey and i doubt you will even get in there at that time, same with the douglas house in lovells.
I can get some more names when i get back into town next week. There is quite a few motels in both roscommon and grayling.If you need any river info feel free to pm me. You should be arriving during the brown drake hatch... my favorite.


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

If you've ever dreamed of going back in time, check this out:

http://fullersnboc.com/

No t.v.'s, no phones, no computers....fly shop attached right to the lodge, breakfast included. Tons of local history. It's my favorite.

Ray


----------



## storm (Jul 18, 2009)

Thhanks for the recommendations, many look good. I've looked at most of the lodges websites, torn between those and motels. Hanging out at the lodges might get us some more knowledge, but being in town has it;s advantages too, especially for my 2 boys. Good breakfast close by is also a plus. Food, beer(for me) and fishing..not necessarily in that order. And as far as going back in time, with my oldest sons last day in high School Graduation upon us, nothing has been more on my mind lately. The last 18 years have gone by in a flash.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Grayling restaurant, downtown for breakfast.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

storm said:


> Thhanks for the recommendations, many look good. I've looked at most of the lodges websites, torn between those and motels. Hanging out at the lodges might get us some more knowledge, but being in town has it;s advantages too, especially for my 2 boys. Good breakfast close by is also a plus. Food, beer(for me) and fishing..not necessarily in that order. And as far as going back in time, with my oldest sons last day in high School Graduation upon us, nothing has been more on my mind lately. The last 18 years have gone by in a flash.


 The old ausable fly shop is right in town and you can get lots of info there as well as a guided float if you like.the thing about staying in town is your central and the manistee river isnt far to the west. Alot depends on weather and where the bugs are. For great fishing follow the bugs. The manistee can be great fishing after the bugs have hatched out on the Ausable, Because of the cooler water temps that are common on the Man. The North branch can be awesome as well and is sometimes the first place to see the brown drakes as well as the water right in town on the mainstream.I'll be back in town on Monday and i will know more about where the bugs are then.Im looking forward to doing some fishing.


----------



## storm (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks all. Looking forward to some time on the water with my boys.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

actually the Old Ausable fly shop has a lodge over the shop you can rent.But its a good chance its booked since June is big bug month.


----------



## storm (Jul 18, 2009)

We are back, will post a short report with pictures soon. Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

If you are going to stay in town check out "The Old AuSable" fly shop. They are right in town..


----------



## storm (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks again to all who responded. We headed out June 7th after a day of recuperating from the graduation party. 95 degree forecast at home in Indiana, looking forward to northern Michigan weather...wrong. 94 upon arrival in grayling at 3:30 in the afternoon. My brother arrived a little ahead of us, called and said there was alot of smoke west of town. Sure was. Got photos, can't transfer yet. Stayed at Borchers B&B and canoe livery, highly recommend. Had the place to ourselves and very hospitable AND great breakfasts ! We did our shopping at Old Ausable, nice people, but as feared, they said the heat was really affecting the bite during the day. Boy they were right, we caught some small brookies and my youngest son got 2 nice browns at dusk on consecutive nights. No one was fishing but us during the day.Mainly Holy Waters and the north Branch , beautiful area. Had a great time, would have liked a few more fish, but that's how it goes. A good trip.

On the way home, detoured to Newaygo to check out the Muskegon at the High Rollaways launch, we'll be back.


----------



## storm (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## storm (Jul 18, 2009)

Sorry, having trouble with some picture files.


----------



## storm (Jul 18, 2009)

Burtons landing.
My Brother and my 2 boys.


----------



## storm (Jul 18, 2009)

No , I'm not looking for advice this time,just bringing this thread back up. It's been three years since my oldest son graduated from High School and his graduation trip fly fishing for trout in the Grayling area. Now , my younger son graduates this spring and we are all headed back to Grayling to chase some more trout. I can't wait and neither can my sons. June 2nd, here we come. It was 95 degrees on June 7th 2011 on our first trip, I certainly hope it's no where near that this time, fishing at night was the only way possible back then. My oldest son is now at Purdue pursuing a Foresty Major and his younger brother will start college this fall . Really looking forward to it, but hate to see my kids move up and out.


----------

